
Introducing Faster GPUs for Google Compute Engine - ppoutonnet
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/09/introducing-faster-GPUs-for-Google-Compute-Engine.html
======
anonfunction
> For infrastructure, Compute Engine and Google Container Enginer allow you to
> run your GPU workloads with VMs or containers.

It's been my understanding that container engine does not support GPUs and I
can't find any documentation stating otherwise.

~~~
puzzle
Perhaps they jumped the gun? It's obvious that work has been ongoing to e.g.
automate GPU provisioning on Google's container OS image:

[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/pull/45136](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/pull/45136)

~~~
ckleban
Hello,

(Product Manager @ Google Cloud)

Sorry for the confusion on this.

Our K80 and P100 GPUs are supported on GKE _alpha_ clusters at this time. To
request access to the alpha GKE cluster program for GPU support, please submit
a request using this form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JNnoUe1_3xZvAogAi16DwH6AjF2...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JNnoUe1_3xZvAogAi16DwH6AjF2eu08ggED24OGO7Xc/viewform?edit_requested=true)

Note: We will update the blog on this too.

Thanks Chris Kleban

